# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  2ªSessão de Reciclagem de Mergulho ( Fórum de Mergulho )

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Boa noite a todos




> O Fórum de Mergulho  
> vem lançar mais uma iniciativa, desta feita, mais uma Sessão de Reciclagem de Mergulho.
> Esta iniciativa é uma organização do Fórum de Mergulho e da Amorasub.
> 
> 
> Esta sessão de reciclagem que tem como objectivo a realização de uma revisão/actualização, pela comunidade de mergulho, dos conhecimentos adquiridos nos cursos de mergulho, terá lugar no dia 15 de Abril de 2007 nas instalações da Amorasub na Amora, a teoria, e no Complexo hoteleiro Horion em Fernão Ferro, a piscina.
> 
> Esta sessão destina-se a mergulhadores que queiram rever conhecimentos e técnicas do mergulho que, ou por um longo período de inactividade ou por quererem praticar algumas das destrezas de mergulho que aprenderam na sua instrução mas que numa saída normal de mergulho, não se realizam e que são muito importantes para desfrutar uma imersão calma e com segurança.
> 
> ...


Atenciosamente 
Pedro Nuno

----------

